
With W3C captured by copyright industry, who will lead web development next? - jrepinc
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2017/09/with-the-world-wide-web-consortium-captured-by-the-copyright-industry-who-will-step-up-to-lead-web-development-next/
======
dukoid
Well there are IETF and WHATWG already...

Did the W3C ever really work as intended?

I guess it's fair to say that HTML5/CSS3 were mostly driven by WHATWG. HTML 2
was specified as IETF RFC 1866.

XSLT and XHTML don't seem that relevant today. XML Schema doesn't seem that
relevant for the web either and probably should have been like RELAX instead.

I am not working on browser features, but I'd imagine that participating in
W3C meetings could be soul crushing for actual developers -- compared to
talking to colleagues from other browser vendors and cooking up an RFC
together. Of course that might not be consistent with the political interests
of some of the vendors...

------
type0
> Because there’s nothing limiting this delivery channel to just a movie. In
> theory, the entire web experience could be encrypted using new layers of
> technology. Yes, that includes mandatory advertising. Mandatory.
> Advertising. Yes, on your screen. The principal shift here, to put the media
> companies in control instead of the user...

How doesn't it ring alarm bells?! I find it puzzling that so many just wave
away this possible dystopia that might become the Web.

~~~
pasbesoin
What I've been saying.

Video and audio are, in some ways, the least of your problems.

